# Our Golden Wedding



## devonwoody (11 Mar 2006)

Posting a photograph of the bride cutting her cake 11th March 1956.







Hopefully posting a picture tomorrow of the lady cutting her cake 50 years later.


----------



## Alf (11 Mar 2006)

Many congraulations DW and Mrs DW. =D> 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## llangatwgnedd (11 Mar 2006)

Congratulations to both of you, have a nice Golden wedding celebration.


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Mar 2006)

And I bet it seems like only yesterday. Congratulations =D> Have a lovely day.

Paul


----------



## Steve Maskery (11 Mar 2006)

Congratulations!

=D> =D> =D> =D> 

Steve


----------



## stewart (11 Mar 2006)

Congratulations, DW and Mrs DW!
=D> 
=D>

Stewart


----------



## dennyk (11 Mar 2006)

Congratulations to you both on the milestone in your lives.

You have your golden wedding 20 days before mine and Maureen, ours is on 31st March.

Have a memorable day


----------



## Chris Knight (11 Mar 2006)

Congratulations! =D>


----------



## humanfish (11 Mar 2006)

Many congratulations =D> =D>


----------



## Newbie_Neil (11 Mar 2006)

Congratulations to you both.

All the very best,
Neil


----------



## martyn2 (11 Mar 2006)

Congratulations to you both. may the next 50 years be as happy  we are only at 28 years 

martyn


----------



## Mdotflorida (11 Mar 2006)

Have a great 50th with many more aniversaries to come. \/


----------



## Waka (11 Mar 2006)

DW

Congratulation and have a wonderful day.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Mar 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS =D> 
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## ikd (11 Mar 2006)

Well done and congratulations :-({|= ccasion5:


----------



## CHJ (11 Mar 2006)

Congratulations to you both, I guess you won't be in the workshop tomorrow :lol:


----------



## DomValente (11 Mar 2006)

Many Many Congratulations

Dom


----------



## Adam (11 Mar 2006)

Congratulations! Hope you have a wonderful day.

Adam


----------



## gwaithcoed (11 Mar 2006)

Congratulations to you both.

Alan


----------



## Woodmagnet (11 Mar 2006)

Congratulations to you both, i was 10 days old the day you got wed :wink:


----------



## Richard in Smithville (12 Mar 2006)

Well done Mr. and Mrs. Gives the rest of us something to aspire to(got another 33 years to catch up  ).


----------



## Jaco (12 Mar 2006)

Congratulations!    
May you have many more healthy and happy ones.   

Not many around that can achieve 50 years. They say the first 50 are the worst, then its gets better. 8) 8) 8) 

Just done 31 and hanging in.
Phil


----------



## Johnboy (12 Mar 2006)

Congtatu;ations to you both. Hope you had a good time last night.

John


----------



## devonwoody (12 Mar 2006)

Thanks to you all for the messages of congratulations.


OUR DAY WAS FINISHED OFF WITH WINNING THE LOTTERY. YES. SERIOUS.


£10. but we were happy before the win and we will continue the same as the last 50 years.

(PS will post the picture later today )


----------



## devonwoody (12 Mar 2006)

Cutting the cake 11th March 2006.






.


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Mar 2006)

What a lovely picture. Looks like you had a nice time.

Congratulations again =D> 

Paul


----------



## Philly (12 Mar 2006)

Congrats Mr + Mrs Woody! ccasion5: 
Best regards
Philly


----------



## jonny boy (12 Mar 2006)

Congratulations to both of you and best wishes.

Jonathan.


----------



## soapy (12 Mar 2006)

A great achievement, all the best for the future.
Regards
Soapy


----------



## dedee (13 Mar 2006)

Congratulations to you both.

Andy


----------



## gidon (13 Mar 2006)

DW
Great pic. Congratulations to you both.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## syntec4 (13 Mar 2006)

Congrats  

50 years whew, well done. 

Lee.


----------



## ike (13 Mar 2006)

All the best to you both!

cheers,

Ike


----------

